# Golden in Gaston County Animal Shelter



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

There is a 2 year old female golden retriever (Bailey) that was turned in because she bit a child. The child grabbed food away from the dog and it was not even the owner's child so probably someone the dog wasn't familiar with. Something about this really bothered me so I contacted my local Golden Retriever Rescue. They called but wouldn't take the dog because of the "bite history". It was a one-time bite after 2 years of nothing and it was certainly provoked. After the bite quarantine, animal control took the dog to the vet and the vet was able to do everything vets do, including drawing blood, without any aggression. The vet reported he thought the dog would be fine with training and not in a home with children. They also put her with other dogs and there were no problems. I went to visit the dog and she was as sweet as she could be. She is a typical high-energy golden but no signs of aggression. I even had my hand in her mouth within several minutes of meeting her and absolutely NO aggression. I do have this on video. I have since contacted several other golden retriever rescues in NC and SC but never got a response. I must be missing something because I would have thought this was the purpose of rescue. Is there something in their rules that won't allow them to rescue a dog that has ever bit someone one time? There's only one dog showing under their "available goldens" so I wouldn't think the rescue is full. If I didn't have a 5 month old puppy, I would take her myself. If anyone in this area knows someone looking for a golden, please pass this along.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Several years ago I had a friend who was trying to put her Aussie in rescue. Not a single place would take him because he was a bite risk, even though he’d never bit anyone. It’s a huge liability for rescues, especially child bites.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

As sad as it is, I don’t blame a rescue for refusing to take a serious bite risk.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks to both of you for explaining and it is sad. I guess I didn't consider that the rescue could be held liable as long as they stated that the dog had bit someone. But now that I think more about it, I can see how that would be a problem. 

I have so much admiration for everyone that does rescue all the time because just my little involvement has been emotionally draining. I guess I can hope that someone without children takes this girl.


----------



## sweiss1590 (Aug 14, 2021)

A young female golden retriever would be ideal for my currently golden-less (and childless) household. I'm anxious to reach out to the Gaston County Animal Shelter to see what if anything can be done to match us up. But we're an 11 hour drive away, and I think this dog Bailey will easily find a local adopter. My wife and I have had three goldens (all females, all rescues) over the last 30 years and dream of rescuing another.

*Edit: *Decided against Bailey in North Carolina. My local shelter and favorite charity - Monmouth County SPCA - now lists a 2-year-old golden female named Tina. I'm going to see if she's still there this afternoon. Fingers crossed!

*Edit 2: *Tina has already been adopted.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

sweiss1590 said:


> A young female golden retriever would be ideal for my currently golden-less (and childless) household. I'm anxious to reach out to the Gaston County Animal Shelter to see what if anything can be done to match us up. But we're an 11 hour drive away, and I think this dog Bailey will easily find a local adopter. My wife and I have had three goldens (all females, all rescues) over the last 30 years and dream of rescuing another.
> 
> *Edit: *Decided against Bailey in North Carolina. My local shelter and favorite charity - Monmouth County SPCA - now lists a 2-year-old golden female named Tina. I'm going to see if she's still there this afternoon. Fingers crossed!
> 
> *Edit 2: *Tina has already been adopted.


I with you the best of luck in rescuing a Golden! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

sweiss1590 said:


> A young female golden retriever would be ideal for my currently golden-less (and childless) household. I'm anxious to reach out to the Gaston County Animal Shelter to see what if anything can be done to match us up. But we're an 11 hour drive away, and I think this dog Bailey will easily find a local adopter. My wife and I have had three goldens (all females, all rescues) over the last 30 years and dream of rescuing another.
> 
> *Edit: *Decided against Bailey in North Carolina. My local shelter and favorite charity - Monmouth County SPCA - now lists a 2-year-old golden female named Tina. I'm going to see if she's still there this afternoon. Fingers crossed!
> 
> *Edit 2: *Tina has already been adopted.


I'm not sure where you are located but I know there are people that transport up north for a rescue in South Carolina. If you decide you are interested, let me know and I'll try to get more information. I sure hope someone at least comes in to meet her. If they do, they will see she is a really sweet dog.


----------



## sweiss1590 (Aug 14, 2021)

Susan said:


> I'm not sure where you are located but I know there are people that transport up north for a rescue in South Carolina. If you decide you are interested, let me know and I'll try to get more information. I sure hope someone at least comes in to meet her. If they do, they will see she is a really sweet dog.


I'm in New Jersey.

I thought about transport, whether commercial or volunteer, but there seem to be so many obstacles. Will the shelter allow an out-of-stater to adopt Bailey, sight unseen? Who will pick up the dog? Are they trustworthy? Who will transport the dog? Are they trustworthy?

I have experience working with transport. Five years ago, my wife's cousin in Florida died, leaving three dachshunds behind. We adopted one of them, and somehow got hooked up with volunteer transport (we were already investigating commercial transport). Gratefully, it all worked out at the time, but that transport contact is gone now.

For Bailey, I hardly know what to do. The shelter will be open again on Tuesday. I can give them a call, but when they hear what I'd be proposing, I don't think they'll be willing to work with me. Too complicated, I think.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

I've got a friend that volunteers for the rescue that transports up north. I'll try to find out from her if that is a possibility. I don't think the animal shelter would refuse the adoption since you don't have children but the hardest part would be working out the transport. Did you watch the video of her interacting with the other dogs? It gives you a better idea of what she looks like. I sent you info by private message.


----------

